# The song title game



## Sirvinya (Sep 27, 2005)

I found this on another message board.

I name a song, then the next person uses the last letter of the song as the start of theirs.

Example

*Me: *"Nine million bycycle*s*" - Katie Melua

*Next person: *"*S*uddenly I See" - KT Tunstall

Get it?

My go: "The one I love" - David Grey

So, the next person needs to start their song with an "e".


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 27, 2005)

Every Breath You Take- The Police


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Erotic*a - *Madonna


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Anyway you want it that's the way you need it anyway you want i*T - Journey*

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Erotic*a - *Madonna


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

To The Moon And Bac*k -* Savage Garden


----------



## tylda1969 (Sep 28, 2005)

Kiss Thi*s - *Aaron Tippon


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Shakedown - Blondie


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

New Ki*d* - by Barenaked Ladies





Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* 

Shakedown - Blondie


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* New Ki*d* - by Barenaked Ladies I *LOVE *Barenaked Ladies!!
Diner - Blues Traveler


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

Running on Empty - Jackson Brown


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

You Give Love A Bad Name - Bon Jovi


----------



## Marisol (Sep 28, 2005)

Ex-Girlfriend - No Doubt


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 28, 2005)

_Deceiver of Fool*s* _- Within Temptation


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Send her my Lov*e* - Journey

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* _Deceiver of Fool*s* _- Within Temptation


----------



## Marisol (Sep 28, 2005)

Elevation - U2


----------



## Saja (Sep 28, 2005)

Nothing but a good time- Poison


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Every Rose Has It's Thorn - Poison


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 28, 2005)

_Never Ever _- All Saints


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Rain - Madonna

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* _Never Ever _- All Saints


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

No Ordinary Love - Sade


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

Empty Garden - Elton John


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Never Change - Puddle Of Mudd (Sorry, everything keeps landing on e or n.)


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Endless Love - Luther Vandross, Mariah Carey (new version) (another E)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Never Change - Puddle Of Mudd (Sorry, everything keeps landing on e or n.)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Daniel Elton John

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Loving You Aint Easy - Olivia Newton John


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Yellow Brick Road - Elton John

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Loving You Aint Easy - Olivia Newton John


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2005)

Don't Make Me Dream About You - Chris Isaak


----------



## Marisol (Sep 29, 2005)

Unwell - Matchbox 20


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2005)

Living La Vida Loca - Ricky Martin


----------



## Marisol (Sep 29, 2005)

All 4 Love - Color Me Badd


----------



## Geek (Sep 29, 2005)

Ebony and Ivory - Paul McArtney


----------



## Marisol (Sep 29, 2005)

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 29, 2005)

_God - _Tori Amos


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 29, 2005)

Daylight- Alison Krause and Union Station


----------



## Geek (Sep 29, 2005)

Tainted Love - SoftCell


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 29, 2005)

Eyes That See In The Dark - Bee Gees


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

Karma Chameleon - Culture Club

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Eyes That See In The Dark - Bee Gees


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

New Favorite - Alison Krause and Union Station


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

Every Breath You Take - The Police


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

Every time You Say Goodbye - Alison Krause


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

Emotio*n* - Samantha Sang (It's just emotion that's taking me ova - tied up in sorrow, lost in myyyyy soullllll, so if you don't come back hold onto me daaaalin'' la la la la ) hahahaha

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Every time You Say Goodbye - Alison Krause


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

Never Want To Leave You - Pat Benetar


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

Everyday - Greenday


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

You Had Me From Hell*o *- Bon Jovi (Beautiful song!)


----------



## Marisol (Sep 30, 2005)

One Step Closer - Linkin Park


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 30, 2005)

_Restless_ - Within Temptation


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

Stayin Aliv*e* - Bee Jee's

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* _Restless_ - Within Temptation


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

AHHH more "E's" cannot compute anymore.

Eleanor Rigby - Beatles


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

Your beginning to get to me- Clay Walker


----------



## Geek (Sep 30, 2005)

Eye of the Tiger - Some 80s band LOL


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

Rhiannon - Fleetwood Mac

and in 8th grade that eye of the tiger song was very cool!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

Nightswimming - REM


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 1, 2005)

Gravity - Alison Krause


----------



## Marisol (Oct 1, 2005)

Young at Heart - Joss Stone


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2005)

Turning Japanese, The Vapors


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Everything - Dave Navarro


----------



## Marisol (Oct 1, 2005)

Get Low - Lil Jon and the Eastside boys


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 2, 2005)

_Waterloo_ - Abba


----------



## akimiki (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* _Waterloo_ - Abba Oh my Lover - PJ Harvey


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

Remedy- Jason Mraz


----------



## akimiki (Oct 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* Remedy- Jason Mraz yellow - coldplay


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

Wrong Way- Sublime


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Year Of The Knife - Tears For Fears


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

Erase rewind- The Cardigans


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Don't Stay - Linkin Park


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

yule shoot your eye out- Fall out boy


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Tier - Rammstein


----------



## Marisol (Oct 3, 2005)

Respect - Aretha Franklin


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 3, 2005)

This Kiss- Faith Hill


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Everyday People - Sly and the Family Stone

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Stayin' Alive - Bee Gees


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

Everyday Is A Winding Road - Sheryl Crow


----------



## Marisol (Oct 4, 2005)

Die Another Day - Madonna


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes!- Chad Brock


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

Shout - Tears For Fears


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 4, 2005)

_The Kinslayer_ - Nightwish


----------



## Marisol (Oct 4, 2005)

Rock DJ - Robbie Williams


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 5, 2005)

_Jillian (I'd give my heart) - _Within Temptation


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 5, 2005)

Nothing Compares - Third Day


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 6, 2005)

Sad Eyes (forgot who sings it)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Nothing Compares - Third Day


----------



## Marisol (Oct 6, 2005)

Shoop - Salt N Peppa


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 6, 2005)

Please do not go -Violent Femmes


----------



## luckystar131 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oops, I did it again - Brittney Spears


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 6, 2005)

nervous breakdown-Rise Against


----------



## luckystar131 (Oct 6, 2005)

never gonna get it - En Vogue


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 6, 2005)

take on me -MxPx


----------



## luckystar131 (Oct 6, 2005)

East Coast Anthem - Good Charlotte


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *luckystar131* East Coast Anthem - Good Charlotte My Boo - Usher &amp; Alicia Keys


----------



## Marisol (Oct 6, 2005)

One Minute Man - Missy Elliot


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 6, 2005)

Not Enough - 3 Doors Down


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Holiday - Madonna


----------



## Marisol (Oct 7, 2005)

You are not alone - Michael Jackson


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 7, 2005)

_End of all hope_ - Nightwish


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Ease My Mind - Arrested Development


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Drunk Drivin' - Sublime


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

Need Your Lovin' Tonight - Queen


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Try A Little Tenderness - Otis Redding


----------



## Divaofreality (Oct 8, 2005)

She Wants You--Kelly Price


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

U make me wanna - Usher


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 8, 2005)

All That She Wants - Ace Of Base


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 8, 2005)

_She is my sin _- Nightwish


----------



## Marisol (Oct 8, 2005)

Narcolepsy - Third Eye Blind


----------



## Geek (Oct 9, 2005)

Young Minds


----------



## Marisol (Oct 9, 2005)

Sassafrass Roots - Green Day


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 9, 2005)

Silent Night - Jessica Simpson, Nick Lachey

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Sassafrass Roots - Green Day


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2005)

There Must Be An Angel - Eurythmics


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2005)

Lucky Star - Madonna


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

Rolling Balls - AFI


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2005)

Shake Ya Ass - Mystical


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 10, 2005)

seven nation army, the white stripes


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2005)

You and Me - Lifehouse


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 10, 2005)

Everytime- britney spears!! booyah lol only song i could think of with an e


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2005)

Every Morning - Sugar Ray


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 10, 2005)

Girl- Destinys child


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2005)

Lazy Gun - Jet


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 10, 2005)

never say goodbye - bon jovi


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

Everyday Is A Winding Road - Cheryl Crow


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 10, 2005)

_Dead to the world _- Nightwish


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

Deeper and Deeper - Madonna


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2005)

Red House - Jimi Hendrix


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 10, 2005)

Everywhere - Michelle Branch

xxxc


----------



## Marisol (Oct 11, 2005)

Everything - Kaskade


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

Given To Fly - Pearl Jam


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 11, 2005)

You Light up my Life - forgot her name...(One of those Mormon Families like the Osmond's) hahaha (Her father's name is Pat Boone)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Given To Fly - Pearl Jam


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 12, 2005)

Evil Roy by Earth Wind and Fire






xxxc


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 12, 2005)

_You've got her in your pocket_ - The White Stripes


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 12, 2005)

traffic- Dj tiesto


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 12, 2005)

calico skies - paul mcCartney





xxxc


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 12, 2005)

you cant touch this- mc hammer


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 12, 2005)

Stayin' Alive - Beegee's

Originally Posted by *GreekLatina* you cant touch this- mc hammer


----------



## Marisol (Oct 13, 2005)

Extraordinay Machine - Fiona Apple


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 13, 2005)

_Everything I do (I do it for you) _- Brian Adams


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Oct 13, 2005)

I'll take O - out from under - incubus

xxxc


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 16, 2005)

_Restless _- Within Temptation


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 17, 2005)

Stay The Night - 98 Degrees


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 17, 2005)

_The wrong band_ - Tori Amos


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Do Wah Ditty Ditty Dum Ditty Do (Now that's so badly in my head.) by Manfred Mann


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 20, 2005)

_Ocean Soul_ - Nightwish


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 20, 2005)

London Bridge is falling Down (nursery rhyme have no idea who it's by) hahahah

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* _Ocean Soul_ - Nightwish


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 23, 2005)

_Never Ever _- All Saints


----------



## GreekLatina (Oct 23, 2005)

rain on me- ashanti


----------



## Marisol (Oct 24, 2005)

Every Baby Needs A Da-Da-Daddy - Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

can't get you off my mind - lenny kravitz


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

I belong to you - lenny kravitz


----------



## Sofia (Oct 24, 2005)

Again - Lenny Kravitz

(sorry, just one of those late nights)


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

New Kid in Town - The Eagles


----------



## Marisol (Oct 24, 2005)

No woman, No Cry - Bob Marley


----------



## anne7 (Oct 24, 2005)

You Wreck Me - Tom Petty


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

Early Bird - The Eagles


----------



## anne7 (Oct 30, 2005)

Daydream Believer - The Monkees


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Runaway Lover - Madonna


----------



## Sirvinya (Oct 31, 2005)

_Restless - _Within Temptation


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 31, 2005)

Sleep - Garbage


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 1, 2005)

_Professional Widow - _Tori Amos


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Wonderful - Everclear


----------



## cassiopeia37 (Nov 2, 2005)

Lola - the Kinks


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Angry Johnny - Poe


----------



## Marisol (Nov 3, 2005)

You Make Me Sick - Pink


----------



## anne7 (Nov 3, 2005)

Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

(POST #1000!




)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Kashmir - Led Zeppelin

(POST #1000!



)

WOOT! Go Anne!!




RPM - Sugar Ray


----------



## Mambz098 (Nov 9, 2005)

you- Bad religion


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Useles*s* - Depeche Mode


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 9, 2005)

_Somewhere - _Within Temptation


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Enemy - Days Of The New


----------



## Allure (Nov 10, 2005)

Yesterday - Beatles


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

You Make Me Feel Like Dancing - Leo Sayer


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 11, 2005)

_God - _Tori Amos


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 11, 2005)

Dreams come true - Westlife


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 12, 2005)

_Elvenpath - _Nightwish


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 12, 2005)

healing - groove armada


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 13, 2005)

_Ghost Love Score _- Nightwish


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 13, 2005)

Embrace - Muffler


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

Electric Barbarella - Duran Duran


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 13, 2005)

_Away - _Nightwish


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 14, 2005)

you're not alone - atb


----------



## xeniba (Nov 14, 2005)

Exactly Like You - Carmen McRae


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 14, 2005)

_Upside Down _- Tori Amos


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 14, 2005)

no one like you - john b


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *akimiki* Oh my Lover - PJ Harvey Reason To Believe Rod Stewart


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 14, 2005)

endless summer - scooter (dont ask)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 14, 2005)

Renegades Of Funk - Rage Against The Machine


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 15, 2005)

Kokomo - Beach Boys


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 15, 2005)

*ordinary* *people ,John Legend*


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 15, 2005)

Every Picture Tells a Story - Rod Stewart


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 15, 2005)

You scare me Artist You Am I


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 15, 2005)

*All I Have To Do is Dream* - The Everly Brothers

(oooops, missed the last page!!!)


----------



## KittySkyfish (Nov 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Phillygirl* *You scare me Artist You Am I



*

*Enter Sandman* - Metallica


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 15, 2005)

Naked - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 16, 2005)

_Deep Within - _Within Temptation


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 16, 2005)

Cheryl Crow

No One Said It Would Be Easy


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 17, 2005)

_You _- Evanescence


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 17, 2005)

*Ugly*

*by Bubba Sparxxx*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

Your Body Is A Wonderland - John Mayer


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 21, 2005)

_Dead Boy's Poem _- Nightwish


----------



## terrigurl2004 (Nov 21, 2005)

Make over - Christina Aguilera


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

Round Here - Counting Crows


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 23, 2005)

Eternity - Robbie Williams


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 24, 2005)

_You - _Evanescence


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 24, 2005)

Until the end of the world U2


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 24, 2005)

_Destroyed - _Within Temptation


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 24, 2005)

Daniel Elton John


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 24, 2005)

la onzieme marche - agoria


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 24, 2005)

_Ever Dream - _Nightwish


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 26, 2005)

Music is the key - foul play


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 27, 2005)

_You - _Evanescence


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 28, 2005)

under the sun - sonic and silver


----------



## Sirvinya (Nov 28, 2005)

_Nemo - _Nightwish


----------



## Sarah84 (Nov 29, 2005)

Obsession - Sugababes


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 2, 2005)

nights over egypt - the jones girls


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 3, 2005)

Thankful - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## karrieann (Dec 3, 2005)

Loving the Alie*n* - Velvet Revolver


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

no one like you - john b


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 3, 2005)

Upside Down - Tori Amos


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 3, 2005)

Never forget - Take that


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 3, 2005)

through the trees - weekend players


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 4, 2005)

social distortion- story of my life


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

Naked - Bon Jovi


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 4, 2005)

_Deceiver of Fools _- Within Temptation


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

Santa Monica - Savage Garden


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 4, 2005)

_Aquarius - _Within Temptation


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 4, 2005)

Sex and Candy - Marcy Playground


----------



## Emerald (Dec 5, 2005)

YMCA - Village People XD


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 6, 2005)

A moment like this - Kelly Clarkson


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 6, 2005)

She Bop - Cyndi Lauper


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 6, 2005)

_Planet Hell _- Nightwish


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 14, 2005)

leave - jojo


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 14, 2005)

Eat It - Weird Al


----------



## canelita (Dec 15, 2005)

Christmas At Ground Zero-Twisted Sister


----------



## dragueur (Feb 10, 2006)

Only you - dunno who sang it


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 10, 2006)

Under A Funeral Moon - Darkthrone


----------



## dragueur (Feb 11, 2006)

Nothing Compares To You - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Underneath your clothes - Shakira


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 14, 2006)

Suicide Song - Carpathian Forest


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

Get up, Stand U*p* (Bob Marley)


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 14, 2006)

Possessed Wolves Howl - Pest


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

Let The Beat Him E*m* (Lisa Lisa and Cult Jam)


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 14, 2006)

My Evil Soul (Moonblood)


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 15, 2006)

Like A Virgi*n* (Madonna)


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2006)

Not Now John (Pink Floyd)


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 16, 2006)

No Devotion (Katatonia)


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

No More I Love You's (Annie Lennox)


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 18, 2006)

Seven Tears Are Flowing To The River (Nargaroth)


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Radio Ga Ga (Queen)


----------



## dragueur (Feb 18, 2006)

Amazing - Aerosmith


----------



## Ley (Feb 18, 2006)

Get it back - Whitney Housten


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 20, 2006)

Kathaarian Life Code (Darkthrone)


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 21, 2006)

Edge of eternity - Nick Lachey


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

You Get Nothing - Nachtmystium


----------



## Ley (Feb 21, 2006)

Going back - Queen


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

Kill Life (Forgotten Tomb)


----------



## dragueur (Feb 22, 2006)

Everything I Do I do It For You (Bryan Adams)


----------



## Ley (Feb 22, 2006)

Up Again - Michael Jackson


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 22, 2006)

Nuclear Girl (Beherit)


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

look up - zero 7


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Papa Dont Preach (Madonna)


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

higher ground - weekend players


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Dont Stop Looking For Love (boyzone)


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Escape (Beherit)


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Eternal Flames (Weeping willow)


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

Spectre As Valkerie Is (Lurker Of Chalice)


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Someday (barbie amalbis)


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

You Get Nothing (Nachtmystium)


----------



## dragueur (Feb 23, 2006)

Go West (pet shop boys)


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 23, 2006)

truths and rights - zero 7


----------



## Ley (Feb 23, 2006)

Sweets for my sweet - The searchers


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 23, 2006)

The History Of Rape - Leviathan


----------



## Ley (Feb 27, 2006)

Every Breath You Take (Police)


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 4, 2006)

Exit (Xasthur)


----------



## Sarah84 (Mar 9, 2006)

Your faith in me - Jessica Simpson


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 12, 2006)

Elegy - Leaves Eyes


----------



## kannan (Mar 12, 2006)

You're beautiful (james blunt)


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 13, 2006)

angel city ft lara mcallen - love me right


----------



## blackmettalic (May 3, 2006)

talk- coldplay


----------



## Sarah84 (May 3, 2006)

Keep on singing my song (Christina Aguilera)


----------



## blackmettalic (May 5, 2006)

Go with the flow- Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## monniej (May 17, 2006)

wooh (lil' kim)


----------



## canelita (May 18, 2006)

Hatachi (Cheb Mami)


----------



## monniej (May 19, 2006)

it's my party (leslie gore)


----------



## Little_Lisa (May 25, 2006)

You're The One That I Want - Olivia Newton-John


----------



## makeupfreak72 (May 25, 2006)

tainted love- soft cell


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 5, 2006)

"Everything Goes Numb"- Streetlight Manifesto


----------



## ivette (Jun 5, 2006)

eric to the rescue-soundtrack of "the little mermaid


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 6, 2006)

Eat I*t* - Weird Al


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 7, 2006)

"This is Such a Pity" (Weezer)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 7, 2006)

You Can Call Me A*l *(Paul Simon)


----------



## -Liz- (Jun 8, 2006)

Let's get togethe*r* -Bob Marley


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 9, 2006)

"Rest Your Eye*s*" (Azure Ray)


----------



## Maude (Jun 10, 2006)

Somebody Told M*e* - The Killers


----------



## monniej (Jun 23, 2006)

enjoy yoursel*f* - kylie minogue


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

Froze*n* - Madonna


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

No_*b*_ody- Keith Sweat


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

*Y*ou're Still the One by Shania Twain


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

hmmm, i think your song title was supposed to start with a "B," Aquilah




lol, oh well...

Yell_*o*_w- Cold Play


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

Why would it start w/ "B" if it's supposed to start w/ the last letter of the previous song?

Why don't we get drunk and scre*w*?


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Why would it start w/ "B" if it's supposed to start w/ the last letter of the previous song?
Why don't we get drunk and scre*w*?

haha, duh! yeah, um, nevermind, i thought we got to choose the letter we wanted the next person to use. oh tova, get it together



my bad, aquilah!

What's going o_n_?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Nashville Ras*h*


----------



## monniej (Jul 24, 2006)

hey girl!


----------



## ivette (Jul 25, 2006)

eye of the tiger-survivor


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 27, 2006)

Respec_t_


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Take me home


----------



## michko970 (Aug 2, 2006)

Educated Guess--Ani DiFranco


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 3, 2006)

So What- Ciara


----------



## michko970 (Aug 4, 2006)

Take on me by A-ha


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 4, 2006)

every rose has its thorne-poison


----------



## mylaiva (Aug 7, 2006)

everything- lauryn hill


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2006)

Grillz-Nelly


----------



## monniej (Aug 11, 2006)

zoo station - u2


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 12, 2006)

No Ordinary Love - Sade


----------



## nehcterg (Aug 13, 2006)

'Eve Of Destructio*n*' - Barry McGuire


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 14, 2006)

Naughty Gir*l* - Beyonce


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 14, 2006)

lets dance- david bowie


----------



## michko970 (Aug 15, 2006)

Eternal E-- Eazy E


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

Everybody hurt*s* (REM)


----------

